# Items werden zugeteilt?



## Renegade123 (29. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
habe ich das richtig gehört: Items werden beim fallen lassen einem Spieler zugeteilt? Wenn ja -schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Grabber ftw =)


----------



## kuyr (29. Juni 2008)

Renegade123 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe ich das richtig gehört: Items werden beim fallen lassen einem Spieler zugeteilt? Wenn ja -schade
> 
> 
> ...


Du hast es falsch verstanden denke ich. Jeder Spieler im Game bekommt seinen eigenen Loot.
Das heißt der Eine kann dem Anderen nicht den Drop weggrabben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aranie (29. Juni 2008)

Naja da sind meine Gefühle sehr gemischt.

Zum einen hat es schon ein bisschen Spaß gemacht dauerhaft auf den Boden zu achten und im richtigen moment zu grabben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch wenn oft Pickit User einem zuvor kamen.

Auf der anderen Seite kann man sich so mehr aufs Kämpfen konzentrieren und jeder bekommt loot ohne das man sich streiten muss.


----------



## Gen91 (29. Juni 2008)

ich finde das super, hätte bei D2 die blöden grabber/dauerklicker alle umbringen können, hätten die spieler neben mir gesessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renegade123 (29. Juni 2008)

Natürlich nervt es, alle warten beim Boss das er down geht und klicken wie wild in der Hoffnung das sie was treffen , aber genauso mies ist doch die Tatsache das du dort den besten Helm im Spiel siehst und darunter steht "für xxx"!


----------



## Mr.Toast (29. Juni 2008)

Renegade123 schrieb:


> Natürlich nervt es, alle warten beim Boss das er down geht und klicken wie wild in der Hoffnung das sie was treffen , aber genauso mies ist doch die Tatsache das du dort den besten Helm im Spiel siehst und darunter steht "für xxx"!



Das stimmt aber nicht so ganz, denn du siehst den Helm erst überhaupt garnicht. Man sieht nur seinen eigenen Loot, den der anderen bekommt man garnicht zu sehen und kann deshalb auch nicht traurig sein das einem nun ein super Helm flöten gegangen ist.
Von daher ist das System eigentlich so gerecht wie es nur sein kann. Bei jedem wird eine seperate Dropwarscheinlichkeit ausgewürfelt, jeder bekommt seinen loot und irgendwann wird auch immer mal das ein oder andere perfekte Item dabei sein.

Jedenfalls ist diese Variante deutlich besser als ein Dauerklicken um alle Items wegzuschnappen, oder ein Bedarf-Würfeln von mehreren Leuten, wo man sich dann gleich nochmal mehr ärgert das einem das Item durch die Lappen gegangen ist aufgrund von Würfelpech.

Ich bin deshalb mit dieser Idee vollkommen zufrieden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nelia (29. Juni 2008)

Ich kann mich noch an eine Situation in D2 Act 4. erinnern. Es ging um einen wahnsinnig geilen Ring und wir haben uns in die Haare gekriegt weil ich schneller war mit klicken ^^. War eine krasse Situation x). JaJa, die Gier nach Items. D ist so geil ^^.


----------



## EnCeLiS (29. Juni 2008)

Mr.Toast schrieb:


> Das stimmt aber nicht so ganz, denn du siehst den Helm erst überhaupt garnicht. Man sieht nur seinen eigenen Loot, den der anderen bekommt man garnicht zu sehen und kann deshalb auch nicht traurig sein das einem nun ein super Helm flöten gegangen ist.
> Von daher ist das System eigentlich so gerecht wie es nur sein kann. Bei jedem wird eine seperate Dropwarscheinlichkeit ausgewürfelt, jeder bekommt seinen loot und irgendwann wird auch immer mal das ein oder andere perfekte Item dabei sein.




Das heisst jetzt also, dass wenn z.B 8 Leute auf Diablo rumkloppen jeder seinen eigenen loot bekommt?


----------



## Nelia (29. Juni 2008)

Ja für jeden wird extra gewürfelt und du hast die Chance auf ein Item. Vollkommen unabhängig mit wieviel Leuten du unterwegs bist.


----------



## EnCeLiS (29. Juni 2008)

Nice, ich fange an D3 immer mehr zu lieben xD


----------



## Phyraxos (29. Juni 2008)

Hmm, werde da mit gemischten Gefühlen "reingehen".
Einerseits find ich es auch okay, dass dies so fair gehandelt werden wird. Auf der anderen jedoch, fand ich es schon witzig einen auf "wer ist der schnellste im ganzen land" wenns um den Loot ging, zu spielen. Items bzw. Runes hat man, wenn man schlauf war, ja sowieso alleine "gefarmt". Keiner geht mit der Hoffnung in Dia/Baalruns, um Items zu bekommen. Vielleicht ein wenig aber da ging es ja wohl zu 99% um die "XP".
Zudem wird dadurch auch, wie ich finde, ein wenig das Freundschaftliche reduziert. Hatte/Habe sehr viele echt nette Leute und auch aus´m "RL", die untereinander im Battlenet sich Items, die jmd anderes braucht, tradeten. Zu einem geringeren Preis natürlich oder verschenkt bei niedrigere Qualität.

Zu denen, die auf das Problem mit den Autopickern bzw. Bots ansprechen. Es wurde ja gesagt, dass das Battlenet viel sicherer werden soll *hope*
Natürlich ist das immer noch keine 100´ige Sicherheit, dass es so wird aber eine Hoffnung.

Nunja, das ist das selbe, wie sich den Kopf über den Releasetermin zu zerschlagen. Einfach warten und gucken, was die Zukunft bringt.



MfG
Phyraxos


----------



## Olfmo (29. Juni 2008)

Ich finde es super, dass sie es so gelöst haben, denn das Grabben in öffentlichen Spielen war nicht mehr feierlich und gerade ich als leidenschaftlicher Sorc-Spieler stand meist nicht direkt im Getümmel, so dass ich die guten Items verpasst habe. Bei nem öffentlichen Baalrun ist z.B. mal ne gute Rune gedroppt (weiß jetzt nicht mehr welche, auf jeden Fall ne seltene) und ich hab sie zwar noch droppen sehen (alt drücken jede Sekunde war eh Standard^^) aber bekommen hab ich sie natürlich nicht mehr.

So kann sich keiner mehr beschweren, außer natürlich über das eigene Drop-Pech^^

/edit: die Pickit-User hab ich ganz vergessen, wobei ich hoffe dass Blizzard da aufgrund der Erfahrung die sie mit WoW und auch D2 in Bezug auf Bots und Hacks gemacht haben, das eh unterbinden wird (Pickit ist ja nun irrelevant, aber MapHack und Bots waren mir während meiner battle.net-Zeit immer ein großer Dorn im Auge).


----------



## Renegade123 (29. Juni 2008)

@Sorc: auf 5% bei Baal warten, rein porten und warten =) Wer der schnellste im Lande ist bekommt die Ist-Rune 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ishvara (30. Juni 2008)

Altes System. Randomgrp--->Bosskill--> Grabb Grabb Grabb---> Jemand hat dir dein Setteil weggelootet. Pech gehabt. 
                     Freundgrp  --->Bosskill--> Grabb Grabb Grabb---> " Hej ich hab dein Setteil, hier nimm", "Thx"


Neues System. Randomgrp --->Bosskill-->Loot wird zugeteilt---> Jemand bekommt dein Setteil zugeteilt. Pech gehabt.
                       Freundgrp  --->Bosskill-->Loot wird zugeteilt--->  "Hej ich hab dein Setteil, hier nimm", "Thx" 


So gesehn änderst sich gar nichts. Nur das alberne ich "klick wien Bekloppter auf den Boden" fällt aus. Was ich GUT finde.

(mit Setteil meine ich ein Klassenspezifisches Item. Oder ein Magierstab den ein Barb lootet)


----------



## Qlimarius (30. Juni 2008)

Auch falsch.. du wirst keine Items bekommen die du selbst nicht neutzen kannst.. so hab ich s zumindest verstanden


----------



## Rigi (30. Juni 2008)

Hmm da bin ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht so ganz sicher, ob man nicht auch loot bekommt, was der Klasse jetzt weniger bringt.

Ich denke man bekommt auch andere Sachen, die man dann Handeln kann. Es hieß ja, dass evtl auch ein Auktionshaus gemacht wird.

Ich hoffe bloß, dass man nicht wieder mit so übermäßig viel Gold überschüttet wird wie in D1/D2. Am Ende habe ich in D1 die ganze Stadt mit Goldhaufen zugepflastert.


----------



## Ramon_GF (30. Juni 2008)

Es wird so wie bei Hellgate gelöst werden, dass jeder seinen eigenen Loot bekommt, aber es kann für jede Klasse etwas droppen.


----------



## Decker (30. Juni 2008)

Qlimarius schrieb:


> Auch falsch.. du wirst keine Items bekommen die du selbst nicht neutzen kannst.. so hab ich s zumindest verstanden



Das wäre Mist, so würde ja das Tauschen von Items wegfallen. Ich hoffe ja, dass sie eine Tausch-Plattform ins neue Battlenet integrieren.


----------



## extecy (30. Juni 2008)

ich habe das so verstanden das man nur seinen loot sieht 
also wenn dann n item für ein anderen spieler rumliegt kann man das nciht sehen bzw ihn nciht drauf hinweisen ....
ich hoffe ich liege damit falsch

genau so hoffe ich das sie nciht bind on pickup einfüren und bind generell,


----------



## Inquisition (30. Juni 2008)

http://www.onlinegamesdatenbank.de/index.p...p;titleid=11604


demnach kann man sich die anfragen hier auf buffed sparen 

und komm nun nicht einer die Onlinegamesdatenbank hat keine Ahnung oder so


----------



## Ishvara (30. Juni 2008)

Nicht das die Onlinegamedatenbank keine Ahnung hat, nur warum sollten die mehr wissen als ne andre Site ?


----------



## elnerda (30. Juni 2008)

ich glaube man sich das so vorstellen wie bei hellgate: london
dort hat das andere partymember garnicht mitbekommen was der andere für loot bekommen hat


----------



## -bloodberry- (30. Juni 2008)

Genauso wird es sein.

Nur Gold, Runen und andere Kleinigkeiten werden für alle sichtbar herumliegen, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe.


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (30. Juni 2008)

Ein Bekannter meiner Freundin's Nichte hat eine Schwester, und deren Mutter hat einen Arbeitskollegen, der hat einen Hund, und der wiederum kennt wen, der hat gesagt: "Die Items werden auch spezifisch sein und nur dann für die entsprechende Klasse sichtbar sein", droppt ein Unique Bogen, bekommt das ein Krieger gar nicht mit (z.B.)"

Und ich finde noch immer, dass das eine sehr gut überdachte Lösung ist. (Jay Wilson soll das in einem Interview gesagt, aber das wiederum weiss ich von oben genanntem Hund)


----------



## Epimetheus (30. Juni 2008)

Selbes System wie es schon bei Hellgate zum Einsatz kommt. Find das weit besser als sich wärend des kampfes schon darauf konzentrieren zu müssen das gleich ne wilde klickerei losgeht.


----------



## Nadaria (30. Juni 2008)

finde das wunderbar so.

es war immer so gewesen das plötzlich alle die attacken eingestellt hatten weil sie statt anzugreifen nur noch wie wild auf den boden geklickt haben. die lösung ist doch weitaus schöner. was will ich da mit gemischten gefühlen reingehen????
wer bitte hatte wirklich spass an dauerklickerei ausser die pickit user die je nach ping immer alles kriegten?

und da mf runs der wichtigste teil vom spiel war ist d2 zum singleplayer mutiert. jeder hat versucht einen char hochzuziehen der die runs solo konnte um wirkliche chancen auf uniques, runes, sets zu haben. so ist der anreiz endlich da das auch gemütlich mit nem guten freund zu machen.

also ich finde das einer der besten neuerungen von d3


----------



## Ishbal (30. Juni 2008)

Hervorragend, besser gehts nicht. Das ist auch gleichzeitig das beste aus ganz Hellgage London 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber da sieht man mal das sich Blizzard auch umschaut und im Zweifel sagt: besser gut geklaut als schlecht selbst gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

